# Post a random car pic



## stevo2006 (May 8, 2006)

Here's a couple to upset the lady drivers


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Whats the 1st thing that goes wrong on a womans car..........

The nut behind the wheel  (I'll get my coat (of the flame variety) :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)




----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## stevo2006 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Been on that roundabout recently. Wy wife closed her eyes.

I wouldnt mind so much but she was fucking driving.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Ah Swindon a magical place.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

Leg said:


> Been on that roundabout recently. Wy wife closed her eyes.
> 
> I wouldnt mind so much but she was fucking driving.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

[/quote]

Welcome to Swindon. The only town in the world where you pirouet in and pirouet out.

I think it was designed to make sure that everyone entering the town had to see the football ground, reminding us they still have a team and of the tax evasion embaressment that kept them from making the first division many years ago.

Swindon. Sponsered by Honda.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Remember doing an emergency driving course, the instructor said at this roundabout turn left (but your only aloud to turn right) Had to go all the way around the damm thing to go left !

evil


----------

